# Waterbeach Barracks near Cambridge.



## Ellis (Oct 6, 2012)

Hello All 

The Waterbeach barracks are closing near cambridge its a huge complex, what happens to these once abandoned? most the base houses have been cleared out as well. 
Do they get sold off or just sit empty until they are so bad in condition they can't be used or reinstated if more are needed again ?


----------



## krela (Oct 6, 2012)

This is the wrong place to ask, we have no idea. Try asking the local council who generally decide these things.

Failing that, 5 seconds on google will give you an answer.


----------



## Ellis (Oct 6, 2012)

Someone might know, I was curious to ask incase anyone could have an educated guess from experience of other abandoned barracks.


----------



## krela (Oct 6, 2012)

My educated guess is that google will give you an exact answer rather than an educated guess.


----------



## the_man_1984 (Oct 6, 2012)

Sometimes they sell the houses off a bit like what happened in lakenheath a few years ago but as krela said do a search and you might find a more deffinate answer.


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 6, 2012)

No real answers out there. The house I grew up in, my parents still live in borders the barracks. 
I spent a lot of time in there as a kid, mainly functions at officers mess, swimming pool and fishing lake. 
There's not much detail yet,'it'll be years and years before anything actually gets decided. 
As soon as it leaves MoD hands myself (and possibly my Dad) will be the first ones over the back fence  

Bramptons being sold off too.


----------



## Bones out (Oct 7, 2012)

OK, Waterbeach is one of the sites I did business in untill it recently closed. Its going to be housing, the building before the barracks I dont know about, I suspect it will remain offices??


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 7, 2012)

Ah you mean the newer Defence Estates building? Thats got to stay surely? 
I was saddened to see the plane dissapear from out the front recently (I do wonder where it went also...)


----------



## Bones out (Oct 7, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> Ah you mean the newer Defence Estates building? Thats got to stay surely?
> I was saddened to see the plane dissapear from out the front recently (I do wonder where it went also...)



Thats the kiddie, Defence estates is all modern and bland....... The only interesting thing about this building is its a haven for water born widelife in the moat at the front. 

I didnt know the plane had gone, I will ask a mate of mine if he has any idea what they would have done with it although I doubt he would know or care TBH


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 7, 2012)

Ha ha he'll kill me for saying, but one recent evening I was looking after my 3 year old nephew. My old man had been to the pub opposite, and insisted on putting him on the plane. So the little bugger got to straddle the cockpit! All of this was feet from the two armed guards on the gate, who were in bits at our shenanigans! 

Lots of happy memories of waterbeach. Can't wait to explore that bad boy!


----------

